
Ask HN: How would you use the stories format in other context than Instagram? - Sydneyco
Currently working on an experimental project, I believe stories could be used in a work environment to replace presentation (powerpoint) that are not being presented. 
I think stories is a great way to engage your audience or to transmit a specific message. 
Check out the prototype I made and let me know how you would use it.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tldr.one
======
busymom0
Your website gives a certificate warning eh.

> This server could not prove that it is tldr . one; its security certificate
> is from mailconfig . ovh . net . This may be caused by a misconfiguration or
> an attacker intercepting your connection.

